# Camping Card International. CCI



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi, help needed,

perhaps this topic has been raised before, however here I go.

How can I obtain, buy that is, a CCI, Camping Card International, I am not a member of any UK Camping type clubs, have been in the past but do not require this service anymore, just a happy go as I please motorhomer who uses campsites like ACSI, or similar places to stay in Europe.
Any ideas?.

jumar


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I do not think you can get one unless you are a member of a camping club.

Andy


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

There is another thread running.
See the link

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-99482-camping-card-international.html


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for replies, looks like I am not going to get one this year.
Happy travelling.

jumar


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

jumar said:


> Thanks for replies, looks like I am not going to get one this year.
> Happy travelling.
> 
> jumar


Hi Jumar,

If a member of the RAC, you can still apply for a CCI. >>RAC Members CCI application form on PDF<<

HTH,

Jock.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

The AA use to do it but there site says

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/camping_card.html

This one is interesting, explains why

http://www.ctc.org.uk/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=3606

However it looks like you can from here

http://www.rac.co.uk/plan-a-trip/camping-card/

Hope this helps a little

Mandy


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

AAwwwww Jock you always gotta be in there don't you :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> AAwwwww Jock you always gotta be in there don't you :lol: :lol: :lol:


Mandy, it's just our two great minds thinking alike at the same time. :wink: :wink: :wink:

Best regards,

Jock.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

You can get one from www.vicariousbooks.co.uk
tel no. 01312083333. I oredered mine last week, online, and it arrived within 2 days. You get the book of Camp Sites together with the card. You also have the option of a DVD.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry, My eyes read CCI but my brain read ASCI, so please disregard my reply, I was refering to the ASCI card, not CCI.
Duuurr.


----------

